
Google: You ain't seen nothin' yet - dawie
http://www.canada.com/nationalpost/financialpost/story.html?id=0d0fa453-8a22-4dd0-b244-53f03146da8e&k=11216&p=1
======
xinroman
"You Tube is responsible for about 10% of all internet traffic."

What? This can't be true.

